# Is my ragdoll not actually a ragdoll?



## scottmw90 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I was just at the vet getting my cat his booster and the nurse remarked that she thought she could see lots of different breeds in this boy, specifically mentioning Bengal. What do you think? I myself am pretty terrible at cat breeds, so have no idea.

For background, I rehomed this cat last year. He was purchased as a lockdown pet and his previous owner quickly came to realise that he wasn't getting the attention he needed, so I scooped him up at just 17 weeks of age. He's now around 1.5 years old. He's an absolutely wonderful cat, extremely gentle with my Rottweiler cross (and vice versa) and definitely has the typical Ragdoll trait of falling over onto his side when the dog tries to nuzzle him.





  








272861079_637463664244831_5247076089616480650_n




__
scottmw90


__
10 mo ago











  








271750660_1121339395336659_5996247099668497590_n




__
scottmw90


__
10 mo ago











  








275031722_473467537832568_667169575042687010_n




__
scottmw90


__
10 mo ago











  








275598133_1278983565960391_4885907526336150146_n




__
scottmw90


__
10 mo ago


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Has he got papers? If not there’s no way to know. 

He doesn’t look like a Bengal in any way. He doesn’t resemble a well bred Ragdoll, possibly from a byb breeding very pet standard cats but again there’s no way to know without paperwork.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

He's a beauty either way. Looks like a ragdoll cross to my inexpert eye; he may fluff up a fair bit as he gets older. Can't understand the bengal comment, unless perhaps he loves water!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As @spotty cats says, without any paperwork you can't be certain but he certainly looks ragdoll type and nothing like a bengal


----------



## scottmw90 (10 mo ago)

He was a rehome job so I didn't get any paperwork. Don't think he was even vaccinated. I'm not all that insistent on paperwork anyway, to tell the truth - he'll have a (hopefully long) happy life with me all the same.


----------



## LuLu's Mumma 1992 (10 mo ago)

scottmw90 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was just at the vet getting my cat his booster and the nurse remarked that she thought she could see lots of different breeds in this boy, specifically mentioning Bengal. What do you think? I myself am pretty terrible at cat breeds, so have no idea.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful Ragdoll for sure. xx


----------



## Karl43 (11 mo ago)

Rags have blue eyes

Maybe it's the lighting they look green


----------

